#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How to categorize the term Digital marketing

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Digital Marketing is generally categorized into two major segments from the point of view of traffic and lead generation: They are,
 Inbound marketingOutbound marketing

Can someone explain the meaning of these two concepts?

Thank you!

----------

